# releasing mollie fry??



## saraveza408 (Apr 21, 2006)

When can I release my mollie fry into a community tank?


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

When they get about twice the original size.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

It depends what do you have in the tank? They should be big enough that the other fish cant eat them/ get suked up the filter.


----------



## saraveza408 (Apr 21, 2006)

*goldfish & gouramis*

I have 3 goldfish & 3 gouramis(1 of the gouramis is mean).The fry are double in size,but still should I wait?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

It dipends on how big your fish are.... I would reconsider your fish though. Goldfish are messy and should not go with mollies


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

they shouldnt go with anything in that tank because goldfish are cool water fish and the rest are tropical fish.


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i had a few goldfish in a cool water tank( no heater) and then i added a heater and brought the temp to about 78 because i got some tropical fish and the goldfish were just as good in the warm as they were in the cool, goldfish are very tolerant and can be happy in just about any situation as long as its not too extreem.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

vinimack720 said:


> i had a few goldfish in a cool water tank( no heater) and then i added a heater and brought the temp to about 78 because i got some tropical fish and the goldfish were just as good in the warm as they were in the cool, goldfish are very tolerant and can be happy in just about any situation as long as its not too extreem.


I think it has to do with the amount of oxygen that is dissolved in the water. When water is at colder temperatures oxygen is easier to dissolve in it. Goldfish require a lot of oxygen and that is why they are cold water fish. They may seem like they are doing fine, but they can be stressed out from the lack of oxygen that they need.

As for the fry situation... I too have a fry waiting to be released into the tank, but I am waiting until I know they are big enough to not get eaten by the other fish. I would suggest waiting until about an inch long before they are released, just to make sure that nothing will be able to eat them. Just keep an eye on them after you release them to make sure no one is trying to go after them and you should be good.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Goldfish? When i had a goldfish i remember that their mouths were HUGE! They could easily swallow all of that fry whole!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Fry are pretty quick after a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

What size tank do you have? I think you should put the goldfish in another tank, they really need cooler water than 78 degrees.

-Tessa.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> Fry are pretty quick after a few weeks.


yea, but not quick enough for a good sized goldfish. A good sized goldfish is not only quick and strong, but his mouth is HUGE.


----------



## batgrl (Sep 1, 2009)

I had some molly fry, but all I have in my tank is a Pleco a cory catfish (we just lost our other corycat today  ), a few sunburst platys, and some guppies. They are the size of a neon tetra, and I wouldn't really think that anyone would eat them. I need my other tanks since BOTH my dalmation mollies are pregnant and about to pop, and my guppies are also, either about to pop or will be popping very very soon. Will my molly fry be ok
??


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I once tried a betta with my goldfish. He took one look at the goldfish and promptly passed out. I had to get him out of the tank real quick or I think he might have died.


----------

